# what kind of rhom?



## foxer (Apr 24, 2009)

this is my rhom but i dont know what kind of rhom is


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

It's a juvenile rhom


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i'm not even sure its a rhom. it doesn't have the dark band at the end of the caudal fin.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Buckman said:


> i'm not even sure its a rhom. it doesn't have the dark band at the end of the caudal fin.


Actually it does have one if you look closer. It's a thin and faint one, but there is one. During maturity it'll probably get darker.
Compare it to this pic of a rhom with a faint end band:


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Buckman said:


> i'm not even sure its a rhom. it doesn't have the dark band at the end of the caudal fin.


I agree that it doesn't look like a rhom as well.

I'm thinking compressus but some closer side shots would help.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, not a rhom... i see barring, i'd say compressus


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> yeah, not a rhom... i see barring, i'd say compressus


what do you mean by "barring"?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if you look at the spots on the side of the fish, do you see how some of them seem to have merged together, creating elongated spots, or "bars"?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

1rhom said:


> yeah, not a rhom... i see barring, i'd say compressus


what do you mean by "barring"?
[/quote]
Vertically elongated spoting.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

ok,thanks.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Foxer I talked to charly and he told me these rhoms where from brazil


----------

